

TestFlight Desktop App (private beta) - pooriaazimi
https://testflightapp.com/desktop

======
DeepDuh
Interesting. I'm currently using TestFlight for my first iOS project. This app
doesn't really change the current workflow of registering new tester devices,
does it?

Btw. one thing that annoyed me about your service, is the lack of transparent
documentation about that workflow. Judging from the website I thought that the
UUID registering process is part of the service. It was only until I found a
thread on StackOverflow that it became clear how TestFlight is supposed to be
used when inviting new testers. It's still a good service but please make this
more transparent.

------
andrewroycarter
TestFlight was a great service for a long time. We ended having to roll our
own distribution system recently though, as their servers have been very
unreliable. Clients don't like to hear "you'll have your beta once
TestFlight's server start working again"

